# Velcro Dog



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Hi

So we have been informed that our 6 month old, Rodney is swaying towards having Velcro dog issues rather than anxiety separation. (This is a huge relief as Velcro dog behavior is easier to overcome I've been told)

This would make sense in all areas as he constantly follows us from room to room when we are downstairs and when we leave the room, he isn't at all happy but doesn't bark like he used to, he just doesn't settle till we are back in the room.

We have been told to perform the flitting game throughout the day where we set an alarm for 5 mins, on silent and we ignore him for this entire period, this works best when there is only one person home. We then move from place to place throughout different rooms and don't interact with him.
This is meant to make him see that following us doesn't always achieve anything in his interest and will hopefully find something to preoccupy himself.

My question is, has anyone else encountered this before and how did you manage it?

He has been with us since January now and we cannot do anything without him- go out for meals, shopping, you name it. Everything we do, we either need to bring him with us which isn't always appropriate, or we get him looked after.

Any help would be appreciated
thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The flitting game is totally appropriate whether it is velcro or separation anxiety and I would be concerned about him ongoing if you are not able to make any progress.

Molly had full blown separation anxiety when she first came to me at 17 months, its exhausting needing to plan every single activity, particularly as I live on my own with her. I got there eventually with lots of practice and getting her settled and she now copes quite happily as long as I follow the procedures and she understands I am going out.


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> The flitting game is totally appropriate whether it is velcro or separation anxiety and I would be concerned about him ongoing if you are not able to make any progress.
> 
> Molly had full blown separation anxiety when she first came to me at 17 months, its exhausting needing to plan every single activity, particularly as I live on my own with her. I got there eventually with lots of practice and getting her settled and she now copes quite happily as long as I follow the procedures and she understands I am going out.


Thank you for this,
we have a dog behaviorist on board who i hope will be able to help.
He has also expressed the need for consistency, its hard with a busy household but it'll get there in the end.

Glad you managed to get to the bottom of it with Molly- it shows hard work does pay off


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am not a member but probably worth checking out this group too - Puppy Separation Anxiety with Julie Naismith | Facebook


----------

